# Rent from Enterprise?-Confessions From A Former Enterprise Rental Salesman



## mlsmn (Mar 15, 2007)

http://consumerist.com/consumer/ent...-former-enterprise-rental-salesman-243325.php

"A former manager in the Enterprise fleet sales division has a guilty conscience to unload at your feet. 9 tips, 5 pages of insider info about how the car rental game really works. Car rental insurance is a scam, but you can flip the script and use if to your advantage. Prices are liquid, and depending on the day of the week and how you butter your agent in certain ways, you can get a good deal."


----------



## Jestjoan (Mar 15, 2007)

THANK YOU. I'll pass this on to DH.


----------



## BevL (Mar 15, 2007)

I read this quickly, but some of the "suggestions" seem a little too shady for me - not sure I could pull it off.


----------



## Mischelle (Mar 18, 2007)

I rent cars from time to time in the year on special occasions. I usually rent for a week or two for my birthday. Last year, I must've spent about $1500 on a stupid rental in NYC for two weeks. I only had to pay a $10 underage fee, but it annoys the hell out of me that rentals are so expensive. Everyone tells me I might as well get a car, but I dont have time to keep up with maintainance and all of the other nuisances that I see friends bawling about. I'm considering renting a car for my B-day next  month. Just for the weekend . Enterprise was the last company that I used. I won't make up stories about why I am renting, but I will try and talk my way to a lower fee. The agent gave me her card with a 10 ercent discount for future references. If not, I'll stick to the MTA. What urkes me the most is I can go to Miami beach and rent a car for $200 a week. Madness.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 18, 2007)

Mischelle said:


> What urkes me the most is I can go to Miami beach and rent a car for $200 a week. Madness.



That is the BEST justification for a vacation I have heard in a long time!


----------



## Mischelle (Mar 19, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> That is the BEST justification for a vacation I have heard in a long time!



Yessir! Oh, and when you are in a midsize, and are splitting it with five people.... it only gets better when it's free!


----------

